# meet friends in college?



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

I've only met a couple of people that i consider friends in college. Its strange for me in college b/c i have no idea how to meet people to actually hang out w/. Its not hard to have people in classes who you can be w/ friends just as long as you can get over your sa then (which is a struggle that i haven't totally gotten) but i just don't know how to meet people outside of class. Besides joining clubs and what not what else is there to do? any tips or suggestions?


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I dont really have any tips. I'm in college and i've only met a few people, none of which i'd consider a real friend. I could use any tips anyone has. So i hope someone who can help replies.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

outtamind said:


> I dont really have any tips. I'm in college and i've only met a few people, none of which i'd consider a real friend. I could use any tips anyone has. So i hope someone who can help replies.


 :dito


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot of people in college see it more as a "job," and go about it as "adults," especially in the un-personal atmosphere in New York City... That's not to say people don't have friends, but they're not *as* open to new friendships, I think.

Of course, I could just be making excuses... 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

.....


----------



## nerdie (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I have friends that I only consider classmates. We talk, but never actually hang out. In college most of the people knew each since high school, so if you have no friends from high school, or if you just transfered to a college in different area, then you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

I agree with the people see it as a "job" idea-- and I see it that way, too. I think it's different if you go away and dorm, or something like that-- I was just talking with a friend who did that and LOVES the whole college experience, is making friends and left and right and up and down...


----------



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

I actually do dorm. I have hung out w/ a couple of people but they havent been much of a thing. Other then that ive met about 2 people i call friends here. I agree w/ a few posts above, it'd be easier if i didnt transfer.


----------



## biz_e (Nov 21, 2005)

I find it so hard too. I get on with classmates fine 'cos I can talk about assignments and things, and they're a sitting audience if you like. But my flatmates and I are really different and some days, when I have no classes, I don't see anyone.

I have a couple of people on my course that I would call a friend but that's all. I go out with a group of people in their block, which is really sociable. I'm so jealous that they all get on, go out to the cinema and pop into each others' flats for coffee and DVDs. They know each other so well but I live too far away and am an outsider who doesn't know all the gossip.

What's worse, I just got dumped by some guy in their block so now I feel more isolated. I would love to be part of a group but I'm always on the outside looking in. And now I've no boyfriend either, it makes me all the more miserable. Boo!


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

If you're a commuter, and you attend a large college, your chances of making a new friend in college are slim to none. 

The only way to increase your chance of actually meeting someone new, and developing a close enough relationship to them, is if you live in residence, where everyone else is probably hailing from boontown to get away from it all-so they don't know anyone, and are eager to meet new people. 

Other than that, you can also attend a small community college.


Sure, I have acquaintances, as some people have described on this board. You know, they are the ones who you talk with during 15 minutes before class starts, and they're your lab partners, but you don't hang out with them after class, or share your personal feelings with. 

Quite honestly, my acquaintances aren't going to turn into my friends. I can tell that most of them already have close friends, people that they knew from highschool, and they have boyfriends or girlfriends, so they're probably not looking for more friends.

I basically had no friends in highschool, so I myself am screwed. It means that I have practically no friends in university, and I don't realistically see myself developing any new friendships, given how large my class sizes are, and the fact that I commute to school.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't met any new people at college. I may join this anime club next semester though if I can find info about it.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I take the bus now but just bought a car- now my chances of meeting people are even smaller?? This sucks. I live at home too...dorms are too expensive. I have no friends from high school only 2 from grade school....UGH WTF


----------

